# New boat...



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

talking to my wife about upgrading my boat situation is like talking to a brick wall, it makes no sense. we've just bought a "newer" car, I need a new truck, and i'm thinking why stop there? if I can get if for a good deal and put a sizable down payment on it then no problem, get all these things bought and paid for sooner than later, because later i'll be saying i should have done it sooner, but i don't think she understands. she says if i come home with a new boat then were having a baby, if thats all it takes then lets get started i say back. i got an idea for a custom set up that i cant stop thinking about and with waterfowl season rapidly approaching i want to get it!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

A boat for duck hunting or bowfishing?:smile: I know the answer.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Just pull the trigger Goose!! I am pulling the trigger on my new Browining A5 next week. It would have pulling it out of lay away sooner if I didn't have to wait for sales tax rebate they are doing the first part of April hahaha.

Some times it is easier to ask for forgiveness than permission :grin:

Luckily I just have a wonderful wife that keeps forgiving me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

You can have a new boat if she can have a baby? :shock:

http://gifatron.com/2013/02/its-a-trap/


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmm, sounds like to me you are looking at this the wrong way... With the new boat and a new child you'd be blessed to have the boat to create some wonderful memories with said little one. Some of my fondest memories of my kids and i, are locked up within my boat.

... Get the boat, knock her up and get on with it man! 



Gee LeDouche said:


> You can have a new boat if she can have a baby? :shock:
> 
> http://gifatron.com/2013/02/its-a-trap/


LMAO!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> Just pull the trigger Goose!! I am pulling the trigger on my new Browining *A5* next week. It would have pulling it out of lay away sooner if I didn't have to wait for sales tax rebate they are doing the first part of April hahaha.
> 
> Some times it is easier to ask for forgiveness than permission :grin:
> 
> Luckily I just have a wonderful wife that keeps forgiving me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 8) atta boy... "thumbs up"


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

aww, I don't know what i'm gonna do. probably walk around the situation like a zombie and keep throwing money into the waterfowl fund box. if I throw a couple grand in that box now then I should have enough!!!....man our addiction to this way of life can really spin out of control, but the way I always view it is "necessary"? yeah necessary!!! we will see what this summer brings.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Um, I know a guy that can build you whatever you want, and for a good price too.....just sayin......:mrgreen:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> aww, I don't know what i'm gonna do. probably walk around the situation like a zombie and keep throwing money into the waterfowl fund box. if I throw a couple grand in that box now then I should have enough!!!....man our addiction to this way of life can really spin out of control, but the way I always view it is "necessary"? yeah necessary!!! we will see what this summer brings.


Zombie eh? ugh, i know that feeling all to well right now. lol

Ah, the good ol wants vs needs _discussion_... hotly debated at times, but _some_ wants are needed to keep one's mind firmly keeled within the current of life. Every sweet has its sour, every evil has its good.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Longgun said:


> Hmmm, sounds like to me you are looking at this the wrong way... With the new boat and a new child you'd be blessed to have the boat to create some wonderful memories with said little one. Some of my fondest memories of my kids and i, are locked up within my boat.
> 
> ... Get the boat, knock her up and get on with it man!
> 
> LMAO!


Hey Longgun, I've been trying to PM you but it's not showing them as sent, let me know if you're getting them or not. Thanks.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Pumpgunner said:


> Hey Longgun, I've been trying to PM you but it's not showing them as sent, let me know if you're getting them or not. Thanks.


Yup, got em/replied... 8)


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Goosefreak,

Here is your solution:
1st. A vasectomy for you that she does not know about.
2nd. You try and try and try and try to 'satisfy' her desire of a baby.
3rd. You are such a good husband for trying to please her that you get your boat anyway.

Done deal.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

that could possibly work! although a shot in my balls doe's NOT sound like something I want to get involved in, I figured I'd just get down on my knees and beg and plead with her, the more I annoy her with that the more she'll want me to pull the trigger on a new boat set up:_O=:


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

Forgiveness comes much easier than permission. Trust me on this one


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

having been married for nealy 22 years, im siding with Billcollector in his opinion on this one... 


Someone mentioned "taking the bullets outta the gun"... A Vasectomy isnt at all a big deal for most. I had mine and was back to work in two days.


----------



## High Desert (Sep 25, 2007)

This response may be too serious to a post that is lighthearted but here goes. I assume you don't yet have children. Although I've had a lot of good times using my duck boat, I wouldn't trade a child for it. I certainly wouldn't trade the memories of the times with my kids for the memories I've had in a duck boat (although there is a lot of overlap). You know your financial situation, but being over extended financially can take a lot of the fun out of the things that caused you to be overextended.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Longgun said:


> Someone mentioned "taking the bullets outta the gun"... A Vasectomy isnt at all a big deal for most. I had mine and was back to work in two days.


Just have to remember to keep strapped up tight for a while. And no jumping off things for about a year with them unsupported or else it feels like someone pulling on your adams apple through your urethra. -O,-


----------

